# I'm getting some new bucks today!!! PICS ADDED PG. 1



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So as some of you know I bought a herd of nigerians last week, well we still haven't picked up the last 4 bucks. So today we'll be getting them!!! :leap: There's a solid black from Buttin' Heads, a black and white with blue eyes from Shadow Mountain, a gold and white with blue eyes buck (not sure on pedigree yet) and a gold and white buck, not sure on pedigree! 

I am just sooooooo excited! They are such beautiful bucks and I could hardly wait this whole week for them! I'll put pics on here when I get them home! Thanks for letting me share my excitement with you guys!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

well congrats

look forward to seeing the handsome fellows


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

Wow! You're going to have quite a few bucks! I really admire how u can do it all! We have two and I think that's our limit!  Congrats! Can't wait to see pics and pedigrees!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

Thanks guys! I'm really excited! Sometimes it's a little tricky to get everything done, but I always seem to manage. And I always have family and friends to help.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

:stars: They're here!!! So the lady is still working on getting the rest of the papers, but I did get one of the bucks papers today.

*Buttin' Heads Irish Heartbreakr *(solid black, gorgeous, awesome pedigree!!)

Sire: Buttin' Heads MOH Rising Son
SS: Creek Road Hudson
SD: CH Buttin' Heads Carmen Sadiego

Dam: CH Buttin' Heads Black Iredsh Rose
DS: Buttin' Heads Galziping Ghost
DD: Buttin' Heads Wedding Song

I'll get pictures of them all today!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

Heartbreaker's dam is a gorgeous doe, her photos don't do her justice, congrats, VERY nice buck


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

I looked at his sire and dam, I agree his dam is absolutely gorgeous! Really nice sire too! I'm so happy I got him!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

Congrats!!!! Heartbreaker's maternal grand dam is an extremely nice doe!!! The nicest Nigi I've ever seen. She's still getting BOB and BDIS awards at 8 and 9 years old...beating all of the standard breeds at ADGA shows! I've seen her in person and she is just beautiful. Also, his paternal grand dam is also very nice.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

Wow! What a pedigree! Those are some very nice goats, I love Wedding Song, she's just beautiful, a top-quality doe. Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting some new bucks today!!!*

Alright, got pics of 3 of them....

Top: *Shadow Mountain Blue Glacier* (blk/white, blue eyes,,,throws blue eyes almost every time)
Sire: MCH New Hope Farms Zachary Taylor
Dam: Shadow Mountain Glittering Ice

SS: Piddlin Acres Thundrus Aplause
SD: Twin Creeks Kolache

DS: Tupence Kalahari
DD: Shadow Mountain Mary

Middle: "Blue" gold and white, blue eyes, waiting for registered name and papers

Bottom: Buttin' Heads Irish Heartbreakr


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. It's hard to tell with their winter coats on conformation but they look nice enough. I like the one in the middle and of course the one from Buttin' Heads.  

Any of these bucks have daughters who have freshened? It would be neat to see udder pics. A buck is not fully "approved" for me until he has daughters who have freshened w/ great udders. I can't wait till next year to see my buck's daughter's udders!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love that black buck!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome bucks!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome boys...and yep I like em all but the black one just shines..and of course the black/white would be my pick...as said before numerous times black/white is my favorite combo!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks  I love them all! But yep, the black sure does have that look to him! But the black/white is really striking too! I dunno....I like em all so much!


----------

